#  Alternativmedizin >   Weihrauch >

## Justitia

Bei verschiedenen Erkrankungen bin ich auf die Verwendung von Weihrauch gestossen. Ich bin an Erfahrungen von Verwendern interessiert. Zur Wirkung von Weihrauch hier der Ausschnitt aus dem Buch von Dieter Henrichs, Handbuch Nähr-& Vitalstoffe. Man kann dies Buch übrigens kostenlos unter diesem link: http://www.supplementa.com/produktverzeichnis/667.html bestellen.    *"Weihrauch (Boswellia serrata)*   Grosses Interesse haben zahlreiche Medienberichte über den therapeutischen Einsatz von Weihrauch bei der Behandlung von chronischen Entzündungen ausgelöst. "Was ist dran am Weihrauch?" fragen verständlicherweise vor allem die von solchen Leiden Betroffenen. Über die erstaunlich lange Tradition des "heiligen Harzes" in der indischen Heilkunde, neue Forschungsergebnisse und Erfahrungen in der Anwendung sowie über den gegenwärtigen Stand der Diskussion informiert der folgende Bericht.   Mit dem Wort Weihrauch verbinden wir gewöhnlich die Vorstellung einer prächtigen katholischen Messe, Priester im Ornat, das Schwenken des Weihrauch-Kessels, den Rauch und den typischen intensiven Duft. Und wir erinnern uns, dass Weihrauch - neben Myrrhe und Gold - zu den Gaben der Heiligen Drei Köntige aus dem Morgenland gehörte. Weihrauch, der in der Antike zu den kostbarsten Spezereien zählte, wurde bereits im 4. Jh n. Chr. als Ehrenerweis vor Bischöfen in Prozessionen verwendet. Sein Gebrauch im Kultus anderer Religionen reicht freilich noch weiter zurück: Den orientalischen Göttern wurde Weihrauch schon vor 7000 Jahren geopfert. Die Ägypter verwendeten Weihrauch nicht nur im Kultus, sondern zum Einbalsamieren, als Räuchermittel und zu reinigenden (desinfizierenden) Zwecken.   Weniger bekannt ist, dass das Harz des indischen Weihrauchbaumes (Boswellia serrata) in der traditionellen indischen Naturheilkunde des Ayurveda (der "Wissenschaft vom gesunden Leben" seit über 3000 Jahren als wichtiges Heilmittel eingesetzt wird. Als Salbe wurde "Guggul" (alte Sanskrit-Bezeichnung der Pflanze) bei Entzündungen (v.a. Gelenkentzündungen), Knochenbrüchen, Drüsenschwellungen und Geschwüren aufgetragen. Innerlich setzte man es bei chronischen Darmerkrankungen und Hämorrhiden ein, sowie bei Entzündungen des Mundraums.   In jüngster Zeit wurde in verschiedenen Presse-Veröffentlichungen und auch im Fernsehen auf erstaunliche Erfolge bei der Behandlung von rheumatischen Erkrankungen mit Weihrauch-Extrakt berichtet. Bei diesen Erkrankungen spielen chronische Entzündungen ja eine entscheidene Rolle. Jeder Betroffene weiss auch, dass die herkömmlichen Rheuma-Mittel gerade bei längerem oder gar dauerndem Gebrauch schwere Nebenwirkungen haben können. So verwundert es nicht, dass viele Rheuma-Patienten die Hoffnung haben, Linderung oder Heilung durch ein natürliches, unschädliches Präparat, eben Weihrauch, zu finden.   Neben zahlreichen anderen Substanzen (z.B. ätherische Öle, Gerbstoffe usw.) enthält der Weihrauchharz 5-8% Boswelliasäuren. Von den Boswelliasäuren ist bekannt, dass sie entzündungshemmende (antiphlogistische) Wirkungen haben.   Entzündungen sind gekennzeichnet durch Rötung, Schwellung, Ödembildung, Wärme und gestörte Organfunktion. Sie werden im Körper durch ein bestimmtes Enzym (5-Lipoxygenase) verursacht. Dieses Enzym veranlasst die Bildung von sogenannten Leukotrienen. Das sind körpereigene Stoffewechselprodukte, die für die Aufrechterhaltung von chronischen Entzündungen verantwortlich sind. Entzündliche Erkrankungen sind daher mit einer erhöhten Leukotrienen-Bildung im Organismus verbunden. Gelingt es, die übermäßige Leukotrienen-Produktion im Körper zu stoppen, so bilden sich die chronischen Entzündungen zurück. Wir haben oben gesehen, dass die Leukotrienen-Produktion durch ein bestimmtes Enzym veranlasst wird. Inaktiviert man dieses Enzym, können keine Leukotrienen entstehen. Genau dies tun nun die Boswellia-Säuren: Sie hemmen die Tätigkeit des Enzyms 5-Lipoxygenase.   Eine erhöhte Leukotrienen-Produktion wird also ursächlich für die Aufrechterhaltung von chronischen Entzündungen angesehen. Man kann ein Übermaß an Leukotrienen bei vielen und verschiedenartigen Krankheitsbildern beobachten, bei folgenden Krankheiten werden erhöhte  Leukotrienenwerte im menschlichen Körper festgestellt:   Knochen - und Gewebserkrankungen:
• Rheumatoide Arthritis
• Lupus erythematodes (Autoimmunkrankheit ungeklärter Ursache, bei der es zur Bildung zahlreicher Auto-Immunkomplexe kommt, die Antikörper und v.a. entzündliche Vorgänge auslösen)
• Gicht
• Lyme Arthritis (rheumatische Erkrankung als spätsymptomatische Folge eines Zeckenbisses)   Gastro-Intestinale Erkrankungen:
• Darmentzündungen wie Colitis ulcerosa, Morbus Crohn
• Bauchspeicheldrüsen-Entzündung
• Leberzirrhose   Lungenleiden:
• Asthma
• Lungenfibrose
• Atmungsschmerzsyndrom bei Erwachsenen   Allergische Störungen:
• allergisch verursachte Rhinitis (Nasenschleimhautentzündung)
• allergisch verursachte Bindehautentzündung  Hautleiden:
• Psoriasis (Schuppenflechte)
• Urticaria (Nesselsucht)   Störungen des Zentralen Nervensystems:
• Astrozytom (Hirntumor)
• Multiple Sklerose   Andere Krankheiten:
• Myokordiale Ischämie (Durchblutungsstörungen im Herzbereich)
• Nikotinsucht
• Brüchigkei/Durchlässigkeit der Blutkapillaren (Haargefäße)   Die ungewöhnlich lange Tradition von Weihrauch in der indischen Erfahrungsmedizin rechtfertigt sicherlich ein Vertrauen in seine Anwendung. Dies ist für alle von chronischen Entzündungen Betroffenen besonders wichtig. Es ist zu erwarten, dass die viel versprechenden bisherigen Ergebnisse durch weitere klinische Untersuchungen noch stärker wissenschaftlich untermauert werden können. Das jetzt - nicht zuletzt durch die Medien angeregte - öffentliche Interesse sollte diese Forschungsarbeit beflügeln. Prof. Ammon gibt dazu diesen Ausblick: "Wir sind uns darüber im Klaren, dass diese ersten klinischen Ergebnisse nicht ausreichen, um Zulassungsbehörden von der Wirksamkeit und Unbedenklichkeit jetzt schon zu überzeugen, inwieweit Extrakte aus dem Harz von Boswellia serrata oder isolierte Boswelliasäuren auch bei anderen Krankheiten, bei denen eine vermehrte Bildung von Leukotrienen eine wichtige Rolle spielt, eine Besserung herbeiführen. Dies umso mehr, als nicht davon auszugehen ist, dass von Boswelliaprodukten schwerwiegende Nebenwirkungen, wie sie bei klassischen Antiphlogistika/Antirheumatika bekannt sind, auftreten."  
In der Hoffnung auf Erfahrungsberichte, 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## das_bienchen

das ist a echt Interessant :-) ich lerne nie aus 
die wirkung bei allergischer rhinitis würde mich interessieren, vielleicht bekomm ich ja meinen freund dazu es zu testen  :Cheesy:

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Bienchen, 
habe schon mal ein bischen quer in anderen Foren rumgelesen. Es muß aber wohl etwa 4 Wochen genommen werden, damit die Wirkung spürbar ist. Auch fände ich es besser, wenn die Verwendung von Weihrauch mit einem Arzt abgesprochen wird. Es könnte auch gut sein, dass ein Infekt zum Aussetzen der Medikation führen sollte, da ja auch die körpereigene Abwehr durch den Weihrauch sozusagen gewollt gehemmt wird.
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Christiane

Dem Weihrauch wird ja eine gewisse entzündungshemmende Wirkung nachgesagt. Trotzdem würde ich ihn nicht kritiklos einnehmen, denn wie andere Pflanzen auch könnte er Wechselwirkungen mit Medikamenten eingehen. Genaueres weiß ich aber nicht darüber.

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Christiane, 
halte Deinen Einwand für sehr berechtigt, da nur weil etwas rein pflanzlich ist man nicht den Trugschluß begehen darf, es sei auch "harmlos". Wie jede Arznei, kann etwas hilfreich wirken, oder auch schädigend. 
Weihrauch kann man im weitesten Sinne von der Wirkung her mit Cortison vergleichen. Die längere Verwendung von Cortison ist aber leider sehr Nebenwirkungsreich belastet. Die damit verbundenen Gefahren scheinen beim Weihrauch aber nicht gegeben zu sein.
Zu Wechselwirkungen habe ich folgendes aus http://www.gesundheitsseiten.com/wir.../weihrauch.htm gefunden 
" *Wissenswertes* Weihrauch ist ein sehr gut verträgliches Heilmittel, von dem keine Nebenwirkungen bekannt sind. Es werden zurzeit keine Wechselwirkungen mit anderen Arzneimitteln beschrieben. Lediglich während der Schwangerschaft und der Stillzeit sollte auf eine Einnahme verzichtet werden." 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## urologiker

Hallo zusammen, 
es ist alles eine Dosisfrage, jedoch ist schon die Überlegung, dass es sich um RAUCH handelt dafür hinweisend, dass es auch Schattenseiten des heiligen Krauts gibt... 
Im SPON schon 2001 darüber berichtet worden, dass Weihrauch in höheren Dosen auch karzinogen wirken kann http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/m...148307,00.html . 
In einer aktuellen prospektiven Studie, die im Oktober 2008 im Cancer veröffentlicht wurde (Friborg et al.), ist bei stärkerer Exposition das Risiko, ein Plattenepithelkarzinom der Lunge zu entwickeln fast verdoppelt. 
@justitia - wieder schön Werbung eingestellt  :Grin:  
@all - ein guter onkologischer Patientenratgeber stellt besser investiertes Geld dar.  
Grüße, logiker

----------


## urologiker

> Weihrauch kann man im weitesten Sinne von der Wirkung her mit Cortison vergleichen. Die längere Verwendung von Cortison ist aber leider sehr Nebenwirkungsreich belastet. Die damit verbundenen Gefahren scheinen beim Weihrauch aber nicht gegeben zu sein.

 Das ist grob inkorrekt, was du da schreibst: 
1. Keine starke Wirkung ohne relevante Nebenwirkung. 
2. Weihrauch ist sicher nicht das bessere Cortison. Cortison ist ein Steroid mit hochpotenter Wirkung - und entsprechenden Nebenwirkungen. Und: Cortison ist kein Carcinogen. Weihrauch schon (s.o.)

----------


## Justitia

@ Urologiker 
Dein link bezieht sich auf das Inhalieren von Weihrauch. Dies hat keinen Zusammenhang mit der inneren Verabreichung. Wenn ich etwas "verbrenne", kann dadurch erst die carcinogene Wirkung entstehen. 
Den Vergleich, Boswellia und Medikament mit Cortisolbildung, hat schon mal jemand zum Thema seiner Doktorarbeit gemacht: http://vts.uni-ulm.de/docs/2003/3482/vts_3482.pdf Hier die Schlußsätze:  "Boswelliasäuren sind potente antiinflammatorisch wirksame Substanzen. Die
Gleichartigkeit, mit der sie das proinflammatorische Potential von Monozyten
beeinflussen, wie es bei Glukokortikoiden beobachtet wird, lassen ähnliche
Wirkmechanismen mehr als wahrscheinlich erscheinen. Weiterführende
Untersuchungen sind jedoch notwendig, um viele noch offenstehende Fragen zu
klären. Bis heute sind zum Beispiel noch keine Rezeptoren für Boswelliasäuren
entdeckt worden, die den Glukokortikoidrezeptoren entsprechen, welche ihrerseitseine Vielzahl der Glukokortikoid-induzierten Wirkungen vermitteln."   
Das Cortison ist ein körpereigenes Hormon. Jeder Eingriff ins Hormonsystem verändert auch die Zusammensetzung anderer beteiligter Hormone im Organismus. Der Organismus wird immer gegen regulieren.
Wenn Boswelliasäure vom Organismus aber nicht als Hormon "erkannt" wird, dennoch auf Grund seiner Pharmakologischen Wirkung in der Lage ist, das Gleiche zu bewirken wie Cortison,  dann braucht man sich schon mal keine Gedanken über die ganze "Gegenreguliererei" mehr zu machen. Damit allein hätte man ja schon eine Menge unerwünschter Wirkungen gespart.
Bezüglich der Knochendichte gab es schon Untersuchungen, dass diese auch nicht negativ betroffen war.
Bezüglich der relevanten Nebenwirkung besteht stehts bei Hemmung von Teilen der körpereigenen Abwehr ein verändertes (vermindertes) Abwehrverhalten. Insofern stimmt -keine Wirkung ohne Nebenwirkung-. Aber ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich das "Hormonnebenwirkungen" auftreten. 
Nur mal als Anmerkung. Auch ich durfte schon die hochpotente Wirkung eines Cortisolhaltigen Medikaments erfahren, und bin froh und dankbar, dass es zum Medikamentenschatz gehört. 
Wenn ich aber eine Erkrankung hätte, die einen häufigen oder dauernden Gebrauch notwendig erscheinen lässt, würde ich mich ganz schnell auf die Suche nach Alternativen begeben. 
Ich fände es schön, wenn Du Dich an dieser Suche mit beteiligen würdest. Wenn Du auf Bedenkliches stößt, dann mach bitte drauf aufmerksam.  
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## urologiker

> Wenn ich aber eine Erkrankung hätte, die einen häufigen oder dauernden Gebrauch notwendig erscheinen lässt, würde ich mich ganz schnell auf die Suche nach Alternativen begeben.  Ich fände es schön, wenn Du Dich an dieser Suche mit beteiligen würdest. Wenn Du auf Bedenkliches stößt, dann mach bitte drauf aufmerksam.

  
Wenn es echte Alternativen gibt, kennt man die als Fachmann, da man in die Literatur guckt. Sich als Laie auf die Suche nach therapeutischen Alternativen zu machen ist riskant, weil man entweder ein wirkungsloses Präparat oder ein negativ wirksames Präparat finden wird. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, den Stein der Weisen zu finden ist logischerweise gering. 
Und ich beteilige mich nicht an der Suche, weil ich weiss, dass ich nichts Großartiges finden werde: 
Mich als Beispiel genommen: ich habe bislang kein Medikament, das ich in der urologischen Tätigkeit routinemäßig einsetzen würde, von einem Laien kennengelernt, weil üblicherweise die Patienten kommen, damit ihnen geholfen wird! 
Dich als Beispiel genommen: du meinst leider, dass du viel mehr Durchblick hast als ein schulmedizinischer Fachmann eines Fachgebiets, weil du dich breit via web informierst und deine persönlichen Schlüsse für alle möglichen Krankheiten ziehst und diese Theorien streust.
Das bedeutet im Grunde, dass du für dich beanspruchst, dich in allen Krankheiten und vor allem deren Behandlung umfassender auszukennen als ein Fachmann, da du ja auch die alternative Schiene betrachtest. Ist das wahrscheinlich?  
So, das mußte einmal klar gesagt werden, damit mal als User in etwa die Qualität deiner Beiträge einordnen kann. 
Gruß, logiker

----------


## wheelchairpower

> So, das mußte einmal klar gesagt werden, damit mal als User in etwa die Qualität deiner Beiträge einordnen kann.

 
Vielen Dank, Urologiker! Es wurde Zeit!

----------


## lucy230279

also, ich nehm ja auch cortison, täglich und ich hab nur wenig nebenwirkungen, glücklicherweise. 
allerdings, solange ich damit gut klar komme und es die entzündungen im griff hält, schau ich mich nicht nach alternativen um

----------


## Silke Uhlendahl

Ein Fundstück aus dem Internet: http://www.schraepler.info/ 
Eine homepage eines Patienten der seit 8 Jahren mit infauster Diagnose lebt

----------


## Christiane

*Ironie an* Und ich Depp habe mich auf OP, Chemo- und Strahlentherapie eingelassen... (kein Hirntumor). Wenn ich damals gewusst hätte, dass man auch viel stressfreier Erfolg haben kann, hätte ich mir den ganzen Kram ersparen können... *Ironie aus*

----------


## Muschel

> *Ironie an* Und ich Depp habe mich auf OP, Chemo- und Strahlentherapie eingelassen... (kein Hirntumor). Wenn ich damals gewusst hätte, dass man auch viel stressfreier Erfolg haben kann, hätte ich mir den ganzen Kram ersparen können... *Ironie aus*

 *TriefendvorIronie* Und wie bekloppt meine Freundin erst ist, die erstmal eine recht heftige Chemo durchziehen muß, um überhaupt operiert werden zu können (Brustkrebs), wo es doch sooooo viel einfacher geht. *Ironieaus*

----------


## MJo

Ich möchte das Thema wieder in Erinnerung rufen. 
Ich hatte auch einen Hirntumor und war zufällig auf Weihrauch gestossen, vor mehr als 12 Jahren. Seither setze ich mich damit auseinander. 
Weihrauch ist entzündungshemmend, tumorreparierend, immunmodulierend -
überhaupt wirkt Weihrauch äußerst positiv auf den Organismus und zwar reinigend, entschlackend,
und zuletzt von israelischen und amerikanischen Forschern entdeckt, stimmungsaufhellend - Stichwort: Incensol 
Hier der Wirkungsbereich: 
Entzündungen aller Art wie
 Chronische Polyarthritis 
 Osteoarthritis 
 Weichteilrheuma (Fibromyalgie) 
 Morbus Bechterew 
 Morbus Crohn 
 Colitis Ulcerosa 
weiters
 Asthma bronchiale 
 Schuppenflechte 
 Neurodermitis 
 Hirn- sowie andere Tumore 
 Fibromyalgie 
 Allergien 
 Autoimmunerkrankungen (MS, Lupus etc.) 
 Leukämie 
 Hepatitis 
 Leberzirrhose und viele weitere Erkrankungen

----------


## feli

Das ist der einzige Stoff bei dem ich mit einem Asthmaanfall reagiere.
Und ich bin kein großer Allergiker.
So unvoreingenommen würde ich daran gar nicht heran gehen wollen.-
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## GILO

Es ist halt so, dass jeder Mensch anders ist und deshalb auch anders auf Arzneien reagiert, d.h. aber auch, dass Wirkstoffe, die bei dem einen helfen bei einem anderen überhaupt keine Wirkung zeigen. Oder, eine negative Auswirkung! Mit Sicherheit hast Du eine Unverträglichkeit gegen Weihrauch (vielleicht auch noch gegen andere Stoffe?)
Zur Vorsicht kann man immer mit eine kleinen Dosis anfangen und auf Reaktionen achten.
L:G: GILO

----------


## MJo

Hallo Gilo - Hallo Feli ! 
sicher hast du den "Rauch" gemeint - wenn nicht, dann wäre es eine Unverträglichkeit.
Wir sprechen hier von Weihrauch, den man einnimmt. 
Denn gerade bei Asthma ist die Wirkung von Weihrauch erwiesen 
http://www.salzburg.com/epaper/PHP-Files/showclust.php?Ref=DText/vrui~ltm3jjgyjl***vm4ev&PageRef=DSArchiv/9q0mqbtty$b17voe$pdh4bl&Clip=735,463,216,259 
daraus:  
So konnte der Internist Henning Gerhardt in einer klinischen Studie an der
Universitätsklinik Mannheim zeigen, dass Weihrauchpräparate bei den Darmentzündungen Morbus Crohn und Colitis ulcerosa und Asthma den herkömmlichen Medi kamenten ebenbürtig sind, ohne deren
oftmals schwere Nebenwirkungen aus zulösen.  
lg

----------


## Lisa1986

Ich kann dazu nur berichten, dass mein Vater Weihrauch gegen Asthma eingenommen hat, aber es zeigte sich keinerlei Erfolg.
Kann natürlich bei jedem Menschen unterschiedlich sein.

----------


## MJo

Hallo Lisa, 
es gibt große Qualitätsunterschiede bei den Präparaten -  
manche enthalten nicht mal Weihrauch, andere wiederum zu wenig, andere wieder nur rohen Weihrauch, andere sind wieder verunreinigt etc. 
Dann ist wiederum die Frage, wie lange er den Weihrauch genommen hat ... und wie die Einnahme erfolgte .. da der Weihrauch fettlöslich ist. 
Ich beschäftige mich seit 1998 damit und habe mittlerweile seit mehreren Jahren ein sehr gutes Präparat in Verwendung, das von den führenden Weihrauchforschern empfohlen wird. Es hilft sehr vielen Menschen und wird auch von med. Uni-Professoren selbst angewendet. 
Wer Info dazu möchte, kann mir eine e-mail senden: boswellia-serrata@web.de  
über die Jahre habe ich mehrere Artikel zum Thema geschrieben, Erfahrungsberichte gesammelt, etc. 
Inhalt ist dann: 
„KurzInfo.doc“ enthält eine Zusammenfassung und gibt einen Überblick 
„Labor01.jpg“ – Laborbefund des Herstellers 
„Bs-170.jpg“  
„BoswPlasmaDaten_UniGiessen …“ - ein Vergleich der bekanntesten Präparate mit dem Bs 170  
„NormalExtraktPulver_und_Bs_170.doc“ – Vergleich von herkömmlichem Pulver mit dem Bs 170 
„Artikel-Weihrauch.b.doc“ - ein von mir verfasster Artikel für ein Online Gesundheitsmagazin 
„Einzelberichte1.doc“ - enthält an die 100 mir unaufgefordert zugesandte Erfolgsmeldungen 
„PRODUKTVERGLEICH.doc“ – Vergleich nach Preis und Qualität 
"WeihrauchBeiTumoren.doc" 
"Verlauf.doc" - enthält meinen persönliche Geschichte, die einen ursprünglich bösartigen Hirntumor betrifft 
lg

----------


## Anonymisiert

ich denke, die obigen postings gehen aneinander vorbei.. beim inhalieren von *ätherischem weihrauchöl* entsteht KEIN rauch, der entsteht nur, wenn man das harz verbrennt, wie man es aus den kirchen kennt. die meisten kennen aber nur diesen rauch und nicht die anderen anwendungsformen. (gibt auch tabletten und salben) :Cool:  ätherisches öl wirkt ganz anders und da reicht z.b. ein einziger tropfen, den man vorsichtig in den handflächen erwärmt und direkt einatmet, um gegen schnupfen und husten wirksam zu sein. weihrauch ist für mich fast ein universalmittel, das ich immer dabei hab: äusserlich 1 tropfen auf die schläfen oder in den nacken gegen kopfschmerzen, innerlich ein tropfen gegen magenverstimmung (in einem KL honig gemischt). wichtig ist: boswellia carterii oder boswellia serrata zu nehmen und in winzigen dosen! zum einreiben bei lungenproblemen kann man auch 2-3 tropfen in 50 ml trägeröl (z.b. olivenöl) mischen und auf oberem rücken und brust verteilen) bei schwangerschaft vorsichtig sein: da sollte man ihn weglassen oder max. inhalieren.

----------

